# Cool Starter Pokemon



## yeshi160 (Mar 30, 2009)

What would be some cool Pokemon Starters in R/S.

I couldn't think of any cool ones besides the real ones. ANYONE?!


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 30, 2009)

Are you saying you don't want to play through R/S with your starter?


----------



## Meririn (Mar 30, 2009)

Just an Eevee, and the rival gets a Pikachu.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 30, 2009)

POOCHYENA!
But yeah. I think he just means what would be cool to have as a starter, instead of the three you have to get.
Also, Tailow would be cool ^^


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 30, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> POOCHYENA!
> But yeah. I think he just means what would be cool to have as a starter, instead of the three you have to get.
> Also, Tailow would be cool ^^


I agree with both of those. Poochyena is just awesome and Tailow holds some nostalgic signifigance for me. :)

Other than those two I'd ask for Zigzagoon and Skitty... And maaaaybe Meouth too. His payday would help a lot in the beggining.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 30, 2009)

Trapinch! :D

Hmm, what else to start with? Ummm... Spheal I guess would be good.. and there should be an Electric type choice... but R/S has very few electrics, and no complete 3-pokémon lines. Electrike's the closest, I guess.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Mar 31, 2009)

I was gonna say trapinch............

How about Bagon? Or Seedot?


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 31, 2009)

I say go for Shroomish. Breloom is way cool to me.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm, I think...
Koffing and Grimer! :D
They're some of my favorite pokemon. :D
Them, or... Wailmer and Numel? 
... And Spoink! :D
I'd like a Spoink as a starter.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 31, 2009)

Fire: I could see Vulpix as a starter, it seems to make much sense and it learns Ember right off the bat. Growlithe is possible but doesn't seem to fit as well.

Water: Hmm, Spheal seems a good choice, surprisingly I can't seem to think of many water starters.

Grass: I would say Budew but this is RS :( Uh...Oddish? 

Other: Skitty, Eevee, Riolu and really any of the PMD starters make sense.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 31, 2009)

Meririn said:


> Just an Eevee, and the rival gets a Pikachu.


That would be nice. :evil:


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 1, 2009)

Once on Sapphire I actually dumped my starter in a PC the first chance I got and traded over two completely random eggs from my Ruby game. They turned out to be a Growlithe and Spinarak, and I finished the game with an Arcanine and Ariados as my two strongest Pokemon :)


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Apr 11, 2009)

Last time I played Sapphire, I traded a Trapinch egg from Ruby. Then I spent half the game EV-training the trapinch and the other half beating the game with him. I ended up beating the E4 with a Flygon and 5 weaklings for HMs;)


----------



## Aisling (Apr 11, 2009)

I "started" Platinum with a Kangaskhan, but I hatched her in Pearl so I could make her forget, uh... I think she hatched with Earthquake and Avalanche from her daddy? She was uber enough starting with Comet Punch. Earthquake and Avalanche would just be game-breaking. :B
Since she wasn't "mine" I had a spot of trouble with her until the Eterna gym, though.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 13, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Once on Sapphire I actually dumped my starter in a PC the first chance I got and traded over two completely random eggs from my Ruby game. They turned out to be a Growlithe and Spinarak, and I finished the game with an Arcanine and Ariados as my two strongest Pokemon :)


That is genius, and I am _so_ doing that if I ever get Platinum.

Of course, knowing me, I'd probably trade over an egg of my starter, but eh. :x I might end up with an awesome Azumaril or Magneton.

I suggest the trio of awesome:
Bedlum
Bagon
Trapinch

At least the fully evolved Pokemon will be useful. :o


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 13, 2009)

Ralts, Poochyena, and Makuhita. Let's get the almost-type triangle a spot in the starters. Not that any of these are particularly cool, but...


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 13, 2009)

... said:


> I suggest the trio of awesome:
> *Beldum*
> Bagon
> Trapinch
> ...


yah, but would you really want to train a Beldum? I always pop mine in the daycare 'cause you have to take them to the Pokemon center every 10 battles or so. Even if you beat everything in one hit. :/


----------



## Autumn (Apr 14, 2009)

Invader Palkia said:


> yah, but would you really want to train a Beldum? I always pop mine in the daycare 'cause you have to take them to the Pokemon center every 10 battles or so. Even if you beat everything in one hit. :/


You could always do double battles and Skill Swap the Beldum Rock Head...


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 14, 2009)

I suppose, but it would still be hard to train early in the game.


----------



## Erika (Apr 19, 2009)

Oddish. 

*nods*


----------



## Psyburn (Apr 21, 2009)

Im always going to pick Elekid


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 30, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> Ralts, Poochyena, and Makuhita. Let's get the almost-type triangle a spot in the starters. Not that any of these are particularly cool, but...


Dead on the effing money there.

This would own.


----------



## musical tears (Apr 30, 2009)

kecleon all the way for me.  but, skitty and seedot would be pretty cool, too.


----------



## Taliax (Apr 30, 2009)

I would like ralts, trapinch, or bagon. Yay for dragon starters~ I really don't like a _whole_ lot of the RSE pokemon, though.


----------



## HANTASTIC! (May 3, 2009)

i wouldn't mind having a pikachu. except one you can actually eventually evolve. xD
or a pidgey, because i love pidgeot, or maaaaybe an eevee. so many options with an eevee. ;p


----------



## Flygon1 (May 19, 2009)

I would say Trapinch, but, similarly to Beldum, they're incredibly difficult to train until they evolve. However, a Zigzagoon with an uber move (say, Extremespeed?) would make an excellent starter. I found a Zigzagoon from a deleted save file in my PC in Emerald while I was just starting the game and trained it up to Level 73. Shroomish is an excellent idea; I myself have a Level 100 Breloom. If it were easier to evolve, Feebas would be an epic water starter (perhaps a super-pokeblock could be used?)


Meririn said:


> Just an Eevee, and the rival gets a Pikachu.


Ha, a reversal of the starters in Yellow. That would be more fun in D/P/P because of Leafeon and Glaceon (who would possibly want a Vaporeon?)

I can't bring myself to think up a new Fire starter. Torchic is a great choice because it cancels out the impossible-to-beat-if-you-chose-the-fire-starter Rock type Gym leader. The end.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Eevee starter, admittedly, would be EPIC.


----------



## PokeNinja (May 19, 2009)

Epic Indeed.

Eevee, poochyena, and gastly

(I don't know. Gastly , I'd switch. But I needed a nice little type triangle-ISH

If it was me, I'd take Eevee


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

I actually checked, a lot of eevee's evolutions can get some HUGE stats. This makes them actually highly useful in competitive battling.


----------



## UnderFire (May 27, 2009)

I would have to say something like a Bagon and the rival would have a Trapinch. Dragon wars, yay.


----------



## Evolutionary (May 27, 2009)

Eeveeeeeeeeee and two other normal types...don't care bout them.

Skitty would just be ditched anyway so I won't bother saying it.

Eeveeeeeeee~


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

If they gotta stick with the triangle. :3

Leafeon - Flareon - Vaporeon
Want an Eevee from there? just breed. :3


----------



## Evolutionary (May 27, 2009)

^ Yeah but starters tend to be first form XP


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

I can dream. O.o

One that could work of course
Pidgey - Machop - Geodude


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (May 27, 2009)

Ekans, Tangela, Sandshrew. Would be good for a fangame where you played a member of the evil team... although I've seen that done excellently by just giving you a Ratatta (you got rid of it pretty quickly anyway). But, whatever, there's a perfect triangle for you (iirc Tangela is pure Grass, so it works perfectly. Also they all evolve around the same time.)


----------

